# Nice Site for Learning Rhythm and Time Keeping



## dmbkiwi

This is a nice site I've been using to learn rhythm and time keeping. Easy to follow, and includes exercises and examples.

http://rhythmcoa.ch


----------



## Jaws

dmbkiwi said:


> This is a nice site I've been using to learn rhythm and time keeping. Easy to follow, and includes exercises and examples.
> 
> http://rhythmcoa.ch


This is a start. What you then need is to play with other people. Ensemble music often has speed changes in it.


----------

